# CD Rom hakt und ist sehr langsam



## DaUhl (11. März 2004)

Mahlzeit!

Mein CD Rom Laufwerk zickt ziemlich rum. Wenn ich z.B. eine CD auf die Festplatte kopiere, dann geht das sehr langsam und was anderes nebenbei kann ich nicht mehr machen. Es ist alles total langsam und hakt. Sprich: der Rechner ist fast lahm gelegt. Das gleiche habe ich beim Brennen von CDs. Aber nur, wenn CDs direkt kopiere. Der Brennvorgang geht super langsam und alles andere ist am haken. Wenn ich aber was von Festplatte brenne, geht das wunderbar und es sind keine Eischränkungen da. Auch wenn ich eine CD in den Brenner lege und auf die Festplatte kopiere, klappt das problemlos. Also hat das CD Rom Laufwerk wohl irgendwas. Kann man da was einstellen oder ist es wo möglich beschädigt? Oder kann es damit zusammen hängen, dass CD Rom Laufwerk und Brenner am gleich IDE Kabel hängen? Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, weil das früher problemlos funktionierte. Aber ich weiß noch, das diese Problematik mal umgekehrt war. Sprich: der Brenner zickte und das CD Rom Laufwerk lief ganz best. Habe aber eigentlich nichts verändert, bis auf das Betriebssystem. Hatte vorher Windows 2000 und jetzt XP. 

Besten Dank

Da Uhl


----------



## gothic ghost (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DaUhl _
> *
> Oder kann es damit zusammen hängen, dass CD Rom Laufwerk und Brenner am gleich IDE Kabel hängen?. *


sollte man vermeiden


----------



## server (11. März 2004)

Vielleicht den Treiber von der Hertsellerseite verwenden anstatt dem von Windows mitgelieferten....

Anmerkung:
Es ist ziemlich egal, wie du die Laufwerke zusammenhängst, da du es nicht vermeiden kannst, dass auf einem IDE zwei Laufwerke hängen, die unter Umständen zugleich benutzt werden.
Wenn du eine CD kopierst auf die Festplatte und du hast CD LW und HD an einem IDE wirds langsam, wenn du CD und Brenner auf einem hast, dauerts beim Brenne länger...Gute Brennprogramme speichern die Daten auf der HD zwischen


----------



## dicki (13. März 2004)

Schau mal bei Geräte Manager -> IDE -> und dann Primär oder Sekundär IDE, ob es im DMA oder im PIO Modus läuft

Wenn es im PIO Modus läuft solltest du es vielleicht auf DMA umstellen
Damit habe ich damals das Problem gelöst, weil das zu langsam und zu intensiv an der Rechenpower meines Rechners benutzt hat!


----------



## DaUhl (14. März 2004)

Ja cool! Danke dicki! Jetzt läuft es ganz best! 

MfG

Da Uhl


----------

